# Naughty Maggie 😂



## k1p1granny (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## tygger428 (Sep 14, 2015)

She could be a twin of my sisters rescue dog. Very cute


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

What a cutie!


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Oh my goodness. She looks just like a teddy bear. She is gorgeous, lucky you. Jen.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

she is not naughty, she is a perfection.


----------



## k1p1granny (Feb 9, 2016)

no1girl said:


> she is not naughty, she is a perfection.


Your so right. She’s a darling. Except when she wants to boot all the cushions off the couch. 😂


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

k1p1granny said:


> Your so right. She’s a darling. Except when she wants to boot all the cushions off the couch. 😂


We have never had a dog allowed on the furniture.............always gave their own beds etc.


----------



## k1p1granny (Feb 9, 2016)

no1girl said:


> We have never had a dog allowed on the furniture.............always gave their own beds etc.


She’s not allowed on the furniture. That’s why I said shes naughty. She jumps up on the couch and boots all the cushions off when I’m out of the room. Then sits there waiting for me to notice. I do find it funny. 
she is crate trained and sleeps in that at night in a room on her own


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Butter wouldn't melt in her mouth!


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

I guess she showed you she was displeased about something, maybe just because you weren't paying with her. She is darling and very loveable looking.


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

So cute .


----------



## sheherazade (Dec 28, 2017)

Such an innocent face, obviously someone else booted those cushions off the sofa!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

She is as cute as can be. She looks proud of her work. Our pup noses things off furniture too. She is a Labradoodle and takes care of it from the floor. It is her pay attention to me thing.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

Ohhh but she is so cute.


----------



## Latte with Yarn (May 18, 2019)

k1p1granny said:


> View attachment 1242724
> 
> View attachment 1242723


OMG - she is just too adorable!!!
A little teddy bear, you just want
to cuddle her. 😍


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

What a cuddlesome little dog. "Naughty! no, not me."


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

What a love. The caption of the second photo could be “Mission accomplished”


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

So cute


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## Kaynewt (9 mo ago)

She is sooo cute!! At first I thought she was a stuffed animal, she looks so perfect.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Such a cute fur-baby.


----------



## Froglegs (9 mo ago)

What a sweet little mischief!


----------



## ngaira (Dec 15, 2016)

k1p1granny said:


> View attachment 1242724
> 
> View attachment 1242723


I don't think anything with those gorgeous looks could ever be anything other than absolutely perfect


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

How did I miss seeing this post before now??
I have just fallen in love with your dog. She is is truly beautiful.
Thank you for sharing her with us.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

She is a cutie.


----------



## ruqia (May 4, 2013)

She is so cute. I love her actions as you explained.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

She is letting you know they weren't arranged properly 😁


----------



## k1p1granny (Feb 9, 2016)

sbeth53 said:


> She is letting you know they weren't arranged properly 😁


😂


----------



## lupadom (Aug 5, 2017)

nothing to do with me Mum, I found it like this when I came in! She is so cute!


----------



## knittingwoman (Jan 30, 2019)

A girl just needs her space.


----------



## k1p1granny (Feb 9, 2016)

knittingwoman said:


> A girl just needs her space.





knittingwoman said:


> A girl just needs her space.


😂😂 She still knocks them off every chance she gets. She is such a character 🥰


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

k1p1granny said:


> She’s not allowed on the furniture. That’s why I said shes naughty. She jumps up on the couch and boots all the cushions off when I’m out of the room. Then sits there waiting for me to notice. I do find it funny.
> she is crate trained and sleeps in that at night in a room on her own


what a little sneak.LOL


----------

